# Archery Weapons Could Be Banned in New York City Next?



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Not gonna happen. 

First, New York needs to test the waters by banning something absurd, such as the high ounce-count in a soft drink serving (and, I mean, buddy ... that's pretty absurd!). 

Once they observe that the citizens would accept something as ridiculous as this (but, of course, no one in their right mind would accept this without recalling the entire government and replacing them) then the leadership can take measures to ban just about anything imaginable. 

No, I think that we can safely say that in New York, archery will always be "just as safe as a soft drink".


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

No, this is just more cheap Republican terrorism.

Kind of sad, really.

No reason to ban bows. 

How often does some nut kill 40 people in a theater with a bow and arrow? Or rob a liquor store?

Incredibly silly idea.

:nod:


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't think for one second they won't try to ban archery there are towns in Ca. That have already tried


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

New York ..is ran by Democrats ...no way would they ever do that to people....LOL


----------

